

Ask HN: How do I find out if I'm infringing copyrights? - edb

I'm setting up a webapp that will play and organize clips of old musical recordings for playback and analysis, and maybe some newer ones.<p>How do I find out if this is legal before investing time and money into this?
======
answerly
Here is the RIAA's position:

"Online piracy is the unauthorized uploading of a copyrighted sound recording
and making it available to the public, or downloading a sound recording from
an Internet site, even if the recording isn't resold. Online piracy can now
also include certain uses of "streaming" technologies from the Internet.
Because of the nature of the theft, the damage is not always easy to calculate
but not hard to envision."

Source:
[http://www.riaa.com/physicalpiracy.php?content_selector=pira...](http://www.riaa.com/physicalpiracy.php?content_selector=piracy_details_online)

~~~
edb
Is it wise to contact the RIAA and ask them if what I'm doing is legitimate?

~~~
pedalpete
I wouldn't contact the RIAA, they have a notoriously bad reputation (assuming
you could actually get to anybody reasonable).

I'd go the route of the current mp3 search engines. Do some research on Fair
Use Copyright and DMCA. Also check out the EFF (Electronic Frontier
Foundation).

~~~
edb
good suggestion. Thanks!

------
anamax
Talk with a lawyer. Some things are under copyright, some aren't, and in some
cases it isn't clear, for various definitions of "not clear".

Gather your content appropriately.

Also, find out what your obligations are if someone brings a complaint.

Design your processes appropriately.

------
quoderat
The way the system works now, is if some large business interest says you're
infringing, you won't have the power or money to fight them.

Great system we got going here.

------
cschneid
Lawyer?

Also, if the music clips are newer than "ancient" you're probably infringing.

